# TransPro Slide Heat Press 16X20 time & temp.



## expression101 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everyone
I am new here. I recently bought a TransPro Slide Heat Press 16X20 Semi-Auto. The problem is that i am having a hard time setting the time and temperature and when i to close it without setting those it beeps constantly. I want to start using my machine but cant seem to fix this issue. I look forward to some positive feedback.

Thanks Much


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

are you having trouble "actually" setting it or you don't know what temp to set it at?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Annmarie. Please send an email to us so we can help you. [email protected]


----------



## f2error (Jul 20, 2015)

I have this problem too. Sometimes it's because I forget to press set again after I set the time. Other times I did press set again, but it didn't take. I discovered that you have to press that little button just right or it doesn't work. It's kind of annoying. Still though, I love my press.


----------

